

US Citizen/Resident owns UK startup – Tax implications - svimma23

I live in the US and am a US Citizen. I own equity (but not more than 50%) in a UK registered company. I haven&#x27;t received any income or distributions from that startup. We did complete an angel round valuing my stock at 500k or so on paper. Does anyone know if I have to file From 8938? Are there resources to help with information here?
======
inetsee
Let me be the first to suggest to you that the primary resource for a question
like this is a good tax accountant.

